# stepside stuff



## Guest (Dec 25, 1999)

I own an 86 Stepside. Im looking for a set of rear fenders for it . Any help i can get is appreciated. Im also looking for a 400 sb.


----------



## Captkaos (Jan 3, 2000)

You can find fenders at http://www.mar-k.com.

----------
Chris Lucas
http://www.wwisp.com/~captkaos


----------

